
Can you really read 50 Books in a Year? - nahamed
http://www.careermetis.com/can-you-really-read-50-books-in-a-year/
======
jacalata
If you want to track what you read, goodreads is a pretty decent site. It even
has a Reading Challenge where you commit to reading X books for the year and
it will tell you if you are on track to hit that target (with a simplistic %
of books finished vs % of year gone by, but it's a start).

I'm surprised this guy didn't try audio books with a 2 hour drive commute -
I've never found audio books to work for me but I know a lot of other people
who think they're awesome.

>I personally do not read fiction. My thought process on fiction is that if
the book is good enough – they will eventually make a Hollywood movie. And
when the movie released I will just watch that.

This, though, is a completely foreign worldview to me. Totally baffling.

~~~
nahamed
Thanks for the feedback. I have tried audiobooks using Audible. The advantage
of that is that you can go back to your favourite chapters; listen to it while
working out and doing chores. Another cool thing with audible is that you can
control the playback speed.

I wanted to focus on reading books / ebooks because I personally found it more
rewarding and enjoyable.

